# Arizona unicorn mating



## Fisherman_Brazil (Sep 1, 2008)

Arizona unicorn mating


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 3, 2008)

congrats! I cant wait to mate mine...the females need to hurry up and grow up! :lol:


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Sep 3, 2008)

Strange enough, my females grow up far fast. Another thing weired is the male seemingly losing interesting to mate after first successful mating!


----------



## Pelle (Sep 3, 2008)

I also mated one female, well the male did..






Haven't seen the actual copulating, but saw this next morning






Haven't seen her calling anymore, so hope she's fertile



Fisherman_Brazil said:


> Strange enough, my females grow up far fast. Another thing weired is the male seemingly losing interesting to mate after first successful mating!


I can confirm that, my male was next to a female which was releasing feromones. But didn't do anything. I quess they need more time..


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow, Pelle,

You have nice specimens out there. Beautiful looking indeed!


----------



## Pelle (Oct 1, 2008)

The first ooth hatched this morning!  

The ooths she laid until now are all pretty small, it hatched out 27.






Few days after the first female I put the male with a second female, I saw them connected 3 times.











But she was spreading feromones a lot afterwards and laid an ootheca 2 weeks after mating.

So that one failed..


----------



## yeatzee (Oct 1, 2008)

Dang I didn't realize they were so pretty....what size do they get normaly?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 1, 2008)

They are the same as the Texan unicorns, but I like their coloring better, they have darker strips on the legs, kind of reminds me of the old swimsuits the men wore in the 20's! ps Not that I remember that! Just that I've seen it on tv, yea, that's it .... tv!


----------



## yeatzee (Oct 1, 2008)

------ smooth -------

So how big do they get?


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 1, 2008)

Congrate Pelle!! Is this the new generation from the ootheca I sent you some time ago? I am hoping the ootheca collected in Tucson, Arizona is this species of new bloodline. If i can breed this batch you are welcome to trade ootheca for new bloodline.


----------



## Pelle (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks!

Yes it is, I will keep it in mind


----------

